# Portable Generator



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

*-HELP!-* We're looking at get'n a portable generator for charging the 24 volt system (2 batteries) we have for the boat bow mount but would also like to use it for the trailer. Need it for when we go camping. 

The generator we have now is a frick'n pig and heavy at about 150# it's a Yamaha. It's great for the trailer but when loaded with gas and us two ole gals well need I say more. No way we can without straining various areas dead lift it straight up into the back of the Durango or Tahoe. 

Researching the trailer specs it states 3.5KW for the minimum. The trailer has air and also a microwave but we've only used these items like twice. And never had both on at the same time. Would use new gen for charging the batteries and also to charge various items like cell phones, portable fan, portable lights etc. possibly even run the air if needed but not necessary.

So any input on a good quality smaller generator that we can lift easily like maybe 40-50# that can be used for both the boat and trailer? Including needs to be weather proof. 
*-HELP!-*


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

(2) 1500w in a series. Yamaha, Honda, kippor etc.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> (2) 1500w in a series. Yamaha, Honda, kippor etc.


This is what you will have to do to keep it light.
I was at Cal-Ranch and they have a set up showing how this is done.
This is the only way that you will get the weight down to what you want.
The good thing is that the 2 generators can also be run independently when needed.
It really is a good system.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys...I don't believe I need a in series setup just yet. The boat and trailer when camping aren't together the campsite parking isn't large enough for it. I have the boat in the boat/trailer parking area when camping at Anderson Cove. We'll still lug the pig along but we'd like something smaller for the boat then when the batteries are charged up I can take it to the trailer and use it.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We run a 2K Yamaha starts nearly 1st pull every time (what else do you expect from a Yamaha). It weighs about 46lbs and will run everything in our trailer other than our microwave.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

There are several different "small" generators now that can be run parallel to provide twice the power. The Honda EU 2000 runs quiet (relative) and can be hooked with another to provide 4000 watts of temporary power or 3200 watts continuous and is light (again relative). Yamaha has something similar and Kipor has a fairly close clone of the honda. I have a honda and have been very pleased with it although I have never hooked it up with another one. It charges my batteries and will run a small heater or microwave but will not run the air. It runs my electric chainsaw when I cut firewood and I also made an external gastank for extending running times to keep that heater going on those cold October nights. :O•-: 

My wife can easily load it when needed.

One thing to be careful if using two, is to get a cord that will indeed double the output when connecting them. Some cords sold will not. The battery charging cable you can get with them is not very quick or effecient. We plug a battery charger in and charge batteries that way. 

They do caution about using them when wet but that's anytime you are around electricity. 

I don't know how prices are now but Wise sales (internet sales) had the best price when we got ours. Shipping was quick and even with shipping was significantly cheaper than buying local. Good folks to talk to about your needs/wants.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Had a Kipor....piece of crap....then bought a Honda. Should have bought the Honda first....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog, What was the problem with the Kipor?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kipor's are CHEAP honda ripoffs. I looked into them when I was looking for generators but if you spend a little time googling around, you will see endless topics talking about how quickly they fail. I went with dual Honda EU2000i's. Honda's are rock solid little generators.

As for the original question, at our elevation you need at least a 4000watt generator to produce the 3400 watts of power to run AC (you loose x amount of watts per every 1000ft in elevation you go up. Base ratings are at sea-level). I looked into the 3000watt honda generator initially and the salesman said flat out it wouldnt have enough power to run AC at say, Strawberry. With dual 2000's I've run both my AC AND microwave at the same time 

I do have a Honda EU1000i with less than 24 hours on it I no longer use, if anyone is looking for a smaller portable generator. Its light enough your kids can load it.


-DallanC


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Honda's are definitely good generators as well. I went with the yamaha because I got it for a little cheaper because of where I bought my RV.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input guys...orvis1 almost got the EF2000iS today but decided the piggy Yamaha 3000iSE we have is good for the trailer a PITA loading/unloading it but that's only maybe max 3-5 minutes inconvenience...

Picking up the Yamaha EF1000iS tomorrow. This generator will be used primarily for charging the boat bow mount batteries when the boat is parked away from the campsite and the piggy 3000...I'm partial to Yamahas as they are so dang quiet and the 3000 piggie has served us very well the last 4-years at the camp site. And orvis1 spot on they always start...now I hope I haven't jinxed the 3000... :| Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You can get a wheel set for the big generator. We use them at work. They help to move the generator around but they don't help with lifting and loading, unless you use ramps.


----------

